# Installtionsanleitung auf deutsch

## razorbuzz

moin,

habe bei prolinux den interessanten artikel gelesen.

benutze seit einigen jahren suse ;-( und habe natürlich nur auf gentoo gewartet..

nur mein englisch ist nicht so gut, das ich damit gentoo installieren könnte..

habe mir schon stage3-1.3b-i686.tbz2 gesaugt und entpackt auf einer separaten partition (hda5 / ext2). nur wie gehts jetzt weiter ?

bitte helft mir von suse loszukommen.... :Wink: 

----------

## spaci76

hi,

also ich war davor auch "begeisterter" SUSE fanatiker ..*zugeb* und *oute mich * meine English NOTE verrate ich lieber net hier*schäm*   :Crying or Very sad: 

aber die anleitung ist voll easy und weitesgehen Selbst erklärend , sprich die ausschnitte die dort gezeigt werden sind der hilfreich und ich hab mich daran orientiert.

also erstes hab ich mir aber die ISO gesaugt 135mb . dann machs so wie es dort steht .. *wirklich*

nimm stage3 dabist du ambesten dran *meinemeinung*

ok? wenn du fragen hast  immer her damit  :Wink: )

cu spaci76  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink:   :Idea: 

----------

## maystorm

 *razorbuzz wrote:*   

> nur mein englisch ist nicht so gut, das ich damit gentoo installieren könnte..
> 
> habe mir schon stage3-1.3b-i686.tbz2 gesaugt und entpackt auf einer separaten partition (hda5 / ext2). nur wie gehts jetzt weiter ?

 

Wenn Du Null Englisch kannst, biste leider ziemlich verloren; eine deutsche Anleitung ist mir noch nicht untergekommen. Es gibt hier ein deutsches Gentoo-Projekt: Gentoo Linux (tm) deutsche Anpassungen, aber es steckt wohl noch in den Kinderschuhen.

Du müsstest also schon versuchen, Dich irgendwie mit der englischen Anleitung zusammenzuraufen. Wie der Poster vor mir schon sagte, sind die einzugebenden Kommandos klar und übersichtlich. Wenn Du eine Passage findest, deren Inhalt Du absolut nicht verstehst, dann poste noch einmal hier. Aber wirklich nur das, was Du absolut nicht verstehst und auch nicht über die Links bei Babelfish übersetzt bekommst.

----------

## cyc

es wird demnächst deutsche übersetzungen der wichtigsten anleitungen geben. 

gentoo.de und wir von gentoo-de.org arbeiten dran...

----------

## atrww

hallo

auf http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/ hat sich ja einiges in letzter zeit verbessert

es sind viele dokumentationen übersetzt worden

leider noch nicht die "Gentoo Linux 1.2 Installation Instructions" 

wann wird die fertig sein?

danke

----------

## jay

Ich muss leider gestehen, daß and der Installations Doku noch niemand arbeitet. Wenn jemand Zeit & Lust hat, freuen wir uns über  jede helfende Hand.

----------

## tryze

ich würde es ja machen, aber in der nächsten zeit hab ich viel zu tun... würde also erst in zwei wochen anfangen, sollte dann aber recht schnell gehn... meld dich bei interesse einfach mal bei sphex@t-online.de  :Wink: 

greets, 

tryze

----------

